# OTA JELLYBEAN



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

OK IF I BUY A G3 A MONTH FROM NOW WILL IT HAVE THE JELLYBEAN UPDATE ON IT


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

johnminator2468 said:


> OK IF I BUY A G3 A MONTH FROM NOW WILL IT HAVE THE JELLYBEAN UPDATE ON IT


MAYBE. MAYBE NOT.

WHAT'S A G3?

WHY ARE WE YELLING ON THE INTERNET?


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

nhat said:


> MAYBE. MAYBE NOT.
> 
> WHAT'S A G3?
> 
> WHY ARE WE YELLING ON THE INTERNET?


ZOMG BRO YOU DONT KNOW WHAT A G3 IS?? ITS A SUPER AWESOME PHONE AND IN ONE MONTH EXACTLY FROM THIS POST IS WILL HAVE JELLYBEAN!!!!


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks just got stuck on cap lock my bad


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

In reality it is very possible for the GS3 to have Jelly Bean in a month, on every carrier except VZW of course. There has been many leaks for the various variants.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 2, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> In reality it is very possible for the GS3 to have Jelly Bean in a month, on every carrier except VZW of course. There has been many leaks for the various variants.


Agreed! Verizon gets every update last...like the GNex

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

When will it get an official, over the air update?

*Estimate:* take the release date the Gnexus got whatever version of Android officially from Verizon and add 2-4 months onto that. So, probably November or December. If official updates quickly matter that much to you, I would say you're on the wrong carrier and interested for the wrong device most likely.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I for the most part don't get these posts -

We (and by extension you) are on Rootzwiki.

If you want Jellybean, just go to it. There is at least 5-6 pertinent threads in the Development section which will quickly get you there. 

I've been on JB for over a month now.

And yarly is correct. If are waiting for OTA updates, you are on the wrong carrier, and the wrong device. Non-Nexus devices will always be behind the curve for OTA updates, and Verizon is well known to be the worst carrier at getting updates out in a timely manner. The CDMA GNex is a perfect case-in-point.


----------

